Ask HN: Why most product launches fail? - waqasaday
======
brudgers
Because most people would rather prepare for a product launch than go out and
find actual users (because that's harder) and a product launch looks like
productive work and talking to people is hard because they probably won't care
about the product.

Good luck.

------
jake_rd
because not enough research was done prior - without research, talking to
customers, getting feedback before launching, you will often end up with a
product no one wants. for a product launch to be successful, it has to have a
"wow" effect. having a "wow" effect means solving a problem that is really
annoying with a great solution - this requires a complete understanding of the
problem.

